# icd 9 -  [U]multivessel coronary artery disease[/U]



## arizona1 (Jul 22, 2010)

How would you code, multivessel coronary artery disease, 15 yrs post bypass surgery?
Thank you


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Assign code 414.00, Coronary atherosclerosis of unspecified type of vessel, native or graft.


----------



## Tonyj (Jul 26, 2010)

How about this code which is more specific: 
414.0 Coronary atherosclerosis 5th digit required

414.05 Of unspecified type of bypass graft
Bypass graft NOS


----------

